
What It’s Like to Get Attacked by a Horde of YA Authors - smacktoward
https://slate.com/culture/2019/11/sarah-dessen-ya-books-authors-brooke-nelson-social-media-attack.html
======
flatfilefan
So if by a coincidence you inadvertently make yourself a name being sucked
into a whirlpool of SJW, is there a sure way of profiting from it? Or can you
only loose if PR is not your profession?

------
Porthos9K
YA Twitter is a digital sacrifice zone, and has been such from the beginning.
This isn't news.

